# deep droping



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Hope to do some deep dropping for the first time this weekend. I have the right rigs, and weights but have no locations. I am not asking for exact numbers (anyone want to give some good with me), but can someone that has done this before give at lest some areas to look for good bottom. And what kind of bottom am I looking for, big rocks, ledges, rough bottom?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I have not completey cracked the code - but I have gotten a few tiles and deep water groupers out there 

Where to look - 
Steps - 700 - 900 ft 

What to look for - all of the above 
Watch that bottom machine - 
I like a split screen, with bottom lock on one - 
If I mark fuzz - I bomb it
If I mark a ledge - I bomb it 
if I mark a hump - I bomb it 

A lot of swings and misses - but I have found a few spots


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey old school, do a google search for diving reefs near Pensacola. The dive reports give you numbers, general directions, types of fish living on it. I'm in the exact position you are in. Bringing some friends down from Atlanta. Funny how Divers are willing to help others have a great time enjoying fishing while (fellow Fishermen) want you to find them on your own, they call it "paying your dues" PM if you need any help.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your gonna have to be pretty tuff to dive where he's wanting to fish.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No shit... Just get out to 700' plus and look for small rocks, relief, ect.. and try it.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah i asked the same question last week and got the same answers. just have a good bottom machine


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Obama gonna get em. He's gonna make em share the money and the fishing spots.:laughing:


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea just head on out tha pass about 40 miles, then make a right turn and go for 3 miles. Flip the switch on your sonar thing and look fer some of that there relief, nothin to it! 
Yea 700 ft would be tuff, I was thinking 80ft was deep dropping. ha ha one day, I know one of yall will slip and post some numbers. I just know it!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I sure wish someone would drop some numbers in my inbox. Im headed out again in the mornin. Tell you what. if you bring the numbers illl take you for free. Numbers must produce....


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Does this help?
​


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Mullethead said:


> If I mark fuzz - I bomb it
> If I mark a ledge - I bomb it
> if I mark a hump - I bomb it


I like the way you roll :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am no expert, but we have been consistently catching tiles in just about any flat bottom water in 650-800 ft between the nipple and elbow. Personally we have caught more fish over desert type bottom than the ledges and drops. Go figure, but then again we catch 10 tiles for every snowie.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sure am glad I don't have to go that far and fish those #'s*

Boy If I had to go that far for reef fish I would not be a "happy camper!".:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Question: Seen any oil issues in that deep water out there?????

thanks


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

lcruiser said:


> Question: Seen any oil issues in that deep water out there?????
> 
> thanks


None what so ever.We have dropped to 1500 feet and all the fish that we were lucky enough to catch were in great shape.We checked the gills just in case and found nothing wrong with them.Gene


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

what oil?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

come on Chris i know you have some number!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm just delighted that the fish don't stick to the pan anymore. Crisco stock must be in the shitter right now with all of us fishermen without worry of fish sticking our cooking surface. 

Thin coat of genuine Deepwater Horizon light sweet crude keeps the filets from sticking


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

ROFLMAO.... Woot....



> Thin coat of genuine Deepwater Horizon light sweet crude keeps the filets from sticking


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the numbers. but 100ft are not deep drop numbers. they look like ALA numbers. Correct?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Ft Morgan is the 88 degree line....The depths of the #s is in Meters......
Go pick up a Hiltons book and a chart...start looking.....



George


----------

